# 5 days late, sore breasts, help!



## Kirsty Davies (Mar 22, 2015)

Alright, so I'm kind of irregular, my periods fall roughly on the 4.5/5 week mark, but by my calculations I'm a few days late. My breasts have been tender and sore for a week or more now, and I feel like they've swollen (but that could just be my mind playing tricks). i've not yet taken a pregnancy test.
I read that stress can be a high factor when it comes to periods being late, and I've had a bit more stress than normal lately with university interviews and personal life. And then, worrying where my period is on top of that!!
I think one time it was about 6 weeks before I got my period and nothing was wrong, so I'm hoping it'll appear soon (never thought i'd say that).
If anyones got any tips/suggestions then please let me know!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Kristy! I'm sorry no one has responded to your questions. Have you gotten AF or taken a test? Being in limbo is so irritating! I hope you have your answer soon!


----------

